# Photos Of Philly



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm back....complete with new watch







...and 710 bought one as well









A few pictures of downtown Philadelphia for you; lovely weather but very cold.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some great pics there Paul, very nice. Now where's the watch ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've just made myself dizzy looking at some of those buildings,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The building art is fantastic.
















Can we see the watch now please Mr. Silver Hawk, sir?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Great architecture and pics Paul. The back of my neck is hurting...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Awesome!

I keep saying I will visit the US - despite the hassle.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I keep saying I will visit the US - despite the hassle.
> 
> ...


Good pics by far the best is the shot of the traffic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

Great pics Hawkey, never been to Philly.

Did you walk around the streets singing "I was bruised and battered"









Now I know you are home I'll get that clock down to you.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great pics Paul


----------

